# Knights Of Order



## _link_carsten_ (Apr 3, 2010)

This is the recruitment thread to join the Knights of Order. The Knights Of Order are a Successor Chapter of the Dark Angels. We are at war with chaos who have captured themselves a command post which was formerly under our control.It has holo-plans for weapons and vehicles. We Must Get It back!

If You would like to join fill out a character spreadsheet:

Name:
Age:
Appearance:
Background:
Personality:
Equipment:

He Is Mine:

Name: Malom Hilobar
Age: 238
Appearance: Tall and Muscular. Brown Hair with Blue Eyes.
Background: Malom was once part of the Dark Angels As the Captain Of the 1st Company.when it was decided to create the Knights Of Order, Azrael Proposed He serve as Chapter Master due to his unending supply of recommendation and so he became Chapter Master over the Knights Of Order
Personality: He is a strong willed leader, he is cautious and tries to plan out any attack he is part of.
Equipment: Terminator Armour, Master Crafted Power Sword and Master Crafted Storm Bolter. He also has Melta Bombs and Frag and Krak Grenades.

The first 5 to submit their Character will be able to be come part of my honour guard and will serve through the missions we may face.

Honour Guard Consists of:
Chapter Champion, Apothecary, Chapter Banner Bearer and two normal Honour Guard,

If you are lucky enough to be part of this honour guard you get access to an armoury in which I will Tell you about eventually.

This recruitment is for 17 people.

Chapter Champion-
Apothecary-
Bearer-
Honour Guards-
Space Marine Sergeant-
Space Marine 1-
Space Marine 2-
Space Marine 3-
Space Marine 4-
Space Marine 5-
Space Marine 6-
Space Marine 7-
Space Marine 8-
Space Marine 9-
Space Marine 10-
Space Marine 11-


----------

